# Cruise-Beehive Meet, 25th September



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Who is up for it?

It'll be the usual theme: meet at the Legh Arms, 1pm, cruise through the Pennines to end up with a meal the the Bee Hive Inn at Combs, High Peak.

I believe there will be a few of the regulars along :roll:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dani,

I will defo be along. Have to see if my ladies will be along nearer the date.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> I will defo be along. Have to see if my ladies will be along nearer the date.
> 
> Steve


That's 2 TTs already


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Me and Em will be there!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

3 TTs - or rather 4 (Sue&Barry = kiTTcaTT will be coming too)


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I must get along to one of these again!

But, I'm on holiday.

Am I still welcome being on the 'other side'????


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Of course you are!! Now cancel that holiday....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> Am I still welcome being on the 'other side'????


You are always welcome, Paul :-* 
Especially after your car has been Swissol'ed. Dave was full of praise for the colour of your "other side" car  8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I suppose the following will affect us even though we won't use those roads but the plane will be there!
And I think that in the light of what has happened on the 30th July it is quite right!!!
{insiders will know what I'm talking about :? }

_Speederâ€™s Warned

Major roads in the area around Macclesfield, Wilmslow and Knutsford are being targeted in a Police speed campaign.
The action follows concern about a growing number of serious collisions where speed has played a major part .
For the next month patrols in marked and unmarked police cars are paying special attention to the A50, the A523 and the A538.
They are backed up by mobile speed cameras and occasionally by the Cheshire Police spotter plane.
Sergeant Ian Holley , who heads a team investigating serious and fatal collisions in Macclesfield Borough said ,
â€œ These roads are not inherently dangerous. Many of the collisions are caused by people simply driving at speeds which are wholly inappropriate.
â€œIn several cases only one vehicle has been involved and it has left the road because the driver has lost control of it. In others there have been head-on collisions caused by the same problem or because someone has decided to overtake at a spot where they cannot see oncoming traffic.â€
The Road Policing Liaison Officer for Cheshire Police Eastern Area added,
â€œWeâ€™re constantly issuing warnings about the consequences of driving too fast, but in recent months a lot of drivers seem to have stopped listening.
â€œIf they choose to ignore the fact that speeding kills and injures, the fact that they will face fines and points on their licences may have some impact. â€_


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Guy`s

Sorry for the delay, Barry and I (kit-kat) will definatly be coming along.

Steve (TT law) - is Geoff going to come along also or have I missed the link on this?

kiTTcaTT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> Hi Guy`s
> 
> Sorry for the delay, Barry and I (kit-kat) will definatly be coming along.
> 
> ...


Hi Sue, nice seeing you on here :-*

Geoff will be along but not for the drive: waffles only :wink:


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi Dani

Anj & I will make every effort to join you on this one.

Car goes into AmD on Thursday to have the gearbox changed so all being well, it should be run in enough for the Pennines.

Be good to see you again.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gandalf the Grey said:


> Be good to see you again.


And you 

We may pass each other: you're going to AmD, I'm going to the TT-Shop this time round.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Sorry Dani, no can do, I have other business to attend to.........










Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> Sorry Dani, no can do, I have other business to attend to.........
> 
> Ian.


No doubt something to do with loads of very sporty 350s :wink:  
I know us mere mortals can't keep up with you lot :roll: 
Enjoy 8)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

The clue was in the picture............

[smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

1yo little lad, 2yo little girl, me in a suit, man at the front with a book, beer afterwards.

You are not the only one who has noticed of my childrens entertainer skills, these two will be my forth and fifth GOD CHILDREN.

Have fun drive safe eat loads.

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> The clue was in the picture............
> Ian.


I can sense a need for developing my mind reading skills 

Have a good time and I'm looking fw to the christening of your own [smiley=baby.gif] :wink:


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> kiTTcaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guy`s
> ...


Never mind the waffles, we want the cheese and cranberry, I have heard its a world beater


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > kiTTcaTT said:
> ...


THat's what I will have: goat's cheese with spinach and red onions in filo  
.
.
.
or should I have the chicken with ham and cheese :roll:


----------



## heppy (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Dani
I've been trying to get to one of youre beehive/drives for a while,it always falls on bad dates for us.
This one is no different, the missus is workin untill 2 that day and we go away on the tuesday so finances could be tight.Is the beehive food worth the trip over, without the drive..?
oh and not to forget all youre delightful company.
 

I had a sunday drive out earlier in the year to reccy it out.. :roll:

Mick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

heppy said:


> Is the beehive food worth the trip over, without the drive..?
> Mick


Hi Mick,

Steve and Geoff think so! They are coming up from the Birmingham area  
So feel free to pop over just for a meal - or (you never know) we could meet at the half time stop. I haven't decided yet, but it could be at Carsington Water??


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > Am I still welcome being on the 'other side'????
> ...


Thanks Dani

Paul
The dark side :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So, the list is growing:

Peeps for cruise/meal:

Sue&Barry
Dani&Ron
Steve ?&Caz?&Nat?
Alan&Kelly
Gandalf&Anj

Meal only:
Geoff ?&Cas?
Mick x 2
Simon&Sharon

Did I forget anyone??


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> So, the list is growing:
> 
> Peeps for cruise/meal:
> 
> ...


What about SatNav and Tom Tom?? Will they be coming along or do we trust Dan Dan for directions?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Did I hear cranberry and cheese being mentioned? Drooling at the thought. :wink:

Still I've got the ginger beer so shouldn't feel too hard done by (ta Sue) 

Have a good one boys and girls...would love to be there, but just too far (and I'm polishing that week) 

D and Jxxx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > So, the list is growing:
> ...


I assume they will be there but you have to trust DanDan: only she'll know the way :wink: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Did I hear cranberry and cheese being mentioned? Drooling at the thought. :wink:
> 
> Still I've got the ginger beer so shouldn't feel too hard done by (ta Sue)
> 
> ...


Get down here now [smiley=fireman.gif] *A3DFU needs you!!!*
Some stupid woman with a sceaming baby in the back of her car decided to swing into a parking space today, never considering the width (or not width!!) of the road!!
I think what I'm saying is: - if you can polish some scratches out of the wheel over-hang and the rear panel my car may look half decent again [apart from the scratched alloy]
I hope she doesn't turn out one of the people without insurance!! Never mind the hassle :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Did I hear cranberry and cheese being mentioned? Drooling at the thought. :wink:
> ...


 :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x 
Sorry to hear this Dani :evil: :evil: ,,,,, 
just think of the roads in scotland that A3 could enjoy with Ron driving no traffic


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> just think of the roads in scotland that A3 could enjoy with Ron driving no traffic


Don't tell me, pppleeeaaassseeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I so want to come, but really can't   

Will you please look after Ron for me  Oh, and he wouldn't drive A3DFU!!! no-no-no chance :wink:  8) :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > just think of the roads in scotland that A3 could enjoy with Ron driving no traffic
> ...


OK Dani 
Let him have A3DFU FOR A WEEKEND  

We will look after him for you [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> OK Dani
> Let him have A3DFU FOR A WEEKEND


Nooooooooooooooooooooooo chance what-so-ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How would I get to my course :? 
Not in an A6   

But thanks for looking after hubs :-* :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > OK Dani
> ...


A3DFU with out a scratch ,,,,, A6 with  
:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :wink:

No probs looking after Ron    [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Sorry to hear about the damage Dani 

Perhaps Davidg could work some of his magic on the damage - David?

Difficult to say if the scratches could be polished out without seeing/feeling them - generally, anything that you can see the primer through will need either repainting or a very clever "chips away" type man.

David is your best bet for a quick "look see" I'd come down but am pretty much comitted until end of the month 

Dave x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks to both of you, David&Dave :-*

Most of it doesn't look as bad after a good wash and scurb (very gentlly with J B B!!!)
I still think that the wheel overhang needs a respray - or touch up, the alloy needs repairing for sure!!
Drivers door and rear panel in general will be o.k. with a good polish, I think.

The problem are also the decals: if Links decides on a respray, they will need to be replaced too.

All this because of a screaming baby - which screamed louder after the accident!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: 
.
.
.
.
.
I suppose I should be used by now to people running into A3DFU :?

Is there any truth in what I red in the second AbsoluTTe magazine about yellow cars and accidents? Thankfully I don't live in Australia :roll: :wink:


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't know Dani, a cruise in Australia, now that would be impressive? Put us down for that one!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I did some of thr roads today, only to find out that a lot of them are closed at the moment  
So I'll have another go on Friday :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Tables have been booked  
Let's hope for some nice [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Tables have been booked
> Let's hope for some nice [smiley=sunny.gif]


Hope that the route planning is coming along with lots of open roads now the fuel problems are behind us


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

I think Geoff cannot leave Coventry until 12 ish. Is their somewhere we can meet you along the route - perhaps Tittesworth Res about 1400hrs?

Cheers

Steve.

PS : This is the last run for the A3 before the A4 cab arrives next week. I will be bringing Caz and Nat along.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

This is probably the last run in the TT too!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like lts of _lasts_ :?

Sue,
the route is rubbish!! Far too many closed roads and police galore everywhere!! And the "we will catch all speeders" week won't stop until middle of next week 

Steve,
I was going to go to Carsington Water, but Tittesworth Reservoir is another possibility for Geoff to join us. Our problem will be: see above about police presence.
I've been out today (again) and I have never seen that many police cars in our area in my life so I thought about further afield. I think it will be one of the _make-up-as-we-go-along-cruises_. :?

Mikey,
it will be very sad to see your car go    
What will be your replacement car?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I know its not everyone's taste, but I am looking at an Evo, or Impreza STI. Something powerful and top flight handling basically.

I'm still a young'en afterall! I'm sure I won't be allowed one of these once I buy a house!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> I know its not everyone's taste, but I am looking at an Evo, or Impreza STI. Something powerful and top flight handling basically.
> 
> I'm still a young'en afterall! I'm sure I won't be allowed one of these once I buy a house!


Buy a house on wheels :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> I know its not everyone's taste, but I am looking at an Evo, or Impreza STI. Something powerful and top flight handling basically.
> 
> I'm still a young'en afterall! I'm sure I won't be allowed one of these once I buy a house!


You should speak with Ian (R14N). He's had an Evo alright.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

It is my house David! I just live in my motors anyway!! :lol:

Dani, is Ian coming along on Sunday?


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

I know what you mean about the police, it is just crazy in our area. Cameras, Bikes, Cars, Radar Guns absolutely everywhere - whats going on? Can only be they are short of funds for their christmas parties!! Hope you have your Snooper ready and armed!!! :?


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

MikeyB said:


> This is probably the last run in the TT too!!


Hi MikeyB, sorry to hear you are selling, love your car. Try painting it Papaya and selling it to Barry he may be in the market if he sells his Harley?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Dani, is Ian coming along on Sunday?


No, sorry, Mikey. 
Ian will be at the Christianing of one of his god children


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Are we going for a 'drive' tomorrow, or are we just going for a steady cruise? I don't mind which, but with all this news of police around it makes me nervous!! :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Are we going for a 'drive' tomorrow, or are we just going for a steady cruise? I don't mind which, but with all this news of police around it makes me nervous!! :?


Trust me, Mikey 

I still know roads where we can cruise - as opposed to a steady drive :wink:  
But we will have to avoid the A537, A53, A54, A523 ... and the B5470 is closed near the _Highway Man _anyway.
Now I'll be off to sort some more roads  8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. we'll have two stops: -

first one will be at Tittesworth Reservoir to "collect" Geoff around 2pm'ish
and a second one at Carsington Water.

*heppy = Mick,*we will leave at Carsington Water around 4:20pm or so. So, if you want to meet us there, it should be o.k. for you?

Oh, and as a bonus, the B5470 was open today 

See you all tomorrow [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Had a great time today, thanks for organising it all Dani. How do you find these roads!!

Hope I didn't hold to many people up in my standard (hesitating) car! Was still good fun though.

Cheers

AL


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Cheers Dani for the great day out! Can't believe we were all together for 7 and a half hours! 

Great last run for me and my TT together! At least I'll be seeing her soon, probably on your next run!

Look forward to seeing everyones photos.

MikeyB 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Dani, thanks from the new kid on the block, great day all round even though I have no clue where we went. Especially enjoyed the shopping trip


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Dani

Had a great day yesterday, thankyou.
MikeyB don`t be too sad, Barry will wash your Baby every week!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: !!!!!!!

We`ll take good care of her.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for coming 

We were lucky with the weather, aparently it rained here most of the day.
And thankfully not a single police car in sight 8)



MikeyB said:


> Cheers Dani for the great day out! Can't believe we were all together for 7 and a half hours!
> 
> MikeyB 8)


Doesn't time fly when you enjoy yourself 



ObiWan said:


> Hi Dani, thanks from the new kid on the block, great day all round even though I have no clue where we went. Especially enjoyed the shopping trip


Welcome to the _madhouse_, Barry :-*

Thankfully my shopping trip was a bit cheaper :wink: 
Oh, and I will give you a copy of the route notes 



kiTTcaTT said:


> Barry will wash your Baby every week!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: !!!!!!!
> 
> We`ll take good care of her.


Sounds like your weekends and your workouts are sorted :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Thanks all for coming
> 
> We were lucky with the weather, aparently it rained here most of the day.
> And thankfully not a single police car in sight 8)
> ...


Bad news for the Beemer, I may have to revert to washing it once a year now I have other demands on my limited cleaning abilities. The TT will have to come first :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> The TT will have to come first :lol:


Always [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------

